# Plant Fertilizer



## wet_and_wild (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there any value in the liquid fertilizers such as Flora Pride?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I personally think they are a waste of money. It is a very small amount of fertilizer mixed with water. All you need to do is buy the fertilizer yourself, do you own mixing and have enough to make a couple hundred tiny bottles for the price of one pre-mixed store bought one.

Try going here Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers, , , Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, Macro Micro Nutrient Mix,
That is everything your plants need...micros/macros/trace and will likely last you well over two years, depending on your setup.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

wet_and_wild said:


> Is there any value in the liquid fertilizers such as Flora Pride?


Hello wet...

I use liquid ferts and they work extremely well. They're easy to dose when I do my water changes and my plants do very well with them. I buy the ferts in a gallon jug and the price is very reasonable. 

I like hydroponics ferts because I have both land and aquatic plants in my tanks. There's never anything to mix, you just pour a little into the tank when you add the new water.

"Easy peezzie, lemon squeezie"!

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

BBradbury said:


> "Easy peezzie, lemon squeezie"!


You let your 6yr old daughter post for you again?

Really....if someone can't handle a measuring spoon, same as you would buying the liquid form, and mixing into a bottle of water in an old 20oz soda bottle, how much more easier do you need? All in a price that can't be beat by anything.

I wouldn't necessarily use the hydroponics ferts. Some may have ammonia as the nitrogen source and can be harmful to an aquarium full of fish. You do have to read the labels.

Overall, it is safer in the long run to get what has been designed for an aquarium. Takes the risk away and doesn't tie you to wondering if you're doing the right thing or not.

They may work for other people, but don't assume they will for you.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again wet and jr too...

OK. Here's my take on the ferts: It's not "brain surgery". You have the bulk nutrients the fish provide for the plants, just like in nature. The fish eat a balanced diet and their waste falls into the gravel and is dissolved in the tank water. Everything eventually dissolves in water. "Water is the great dissolver". So, most of the ferts are the responsibility of the fish. We simply feed the fish a variety, like we'd eat ourselves.

Then, as the plot thickens, you have the "trace elements". These, you don't need much of, that's why they're called the "trace elements". Those come from a commercial source, liquids (my personal fav), dry, granules or tablets. You just dose once a week or so when you top off the water in your tank or when you do your weekly water change. No measuring or mixing is needed.

Pretty simple. Oh, the hydroponics ferts don't have ammonia, only the standard micros. I've used them a long time in my tanks, with no problems, just good ferts that are convenient to use.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My point exactly...not brain surgery or rocket science. It is to some though I guess. Some people find everything difficult.

Whether a fert is needed is more based off the light than anything. Use a higher light and liquids of any type become impractical. The powdered ferts work for the lowest to the highest of any tank out there, whether low tech with low light and no CO2, up to lights in the high light category where ferts and CO2 are "required" for the plants to even survive. Fish will not cut it for providing enough and supplementation would be required.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> My point exactly...not brain surgery or rocket science. It is to some though I guess. Some people find everything difficult.
> 
> Whether a fert is needed is more based off the light than anything. Use a higher light and liquids of any type become impractical. The powdered ferts work for the lowest to the highest of any tank out there, whether low tech with low light and no CO2, up to lights in the high light category where ferts and CO2 are "required" for the plants to even survive. Fish will not cut it for providing enough and supplementation would be required.


Good morning jr...

It's obvious I need to stick to my low light, basic planted tanks. The higher end stuff, just doesn't compute. Put me in the group that finds things difficult. I'll keep an eye on what the experts are saying and try to refrain from commenting on this subject. I don't want to confuse the issue.

As always, thanks moderators for your help!

B


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

...yea I'm laughing


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i think what is trying to be said here is that for me for example..why would i want to spend alot more money on a brand name liquid fert when i can mix all the ferts together in a 20oz bottle that will last alot longer than the liquid ferts and have more concentration of nutrients. jrman you make pleanty of sense to me..im with you on this one as i am on anything else..

Rick


----------



## LindaDe (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone here know if f/2 fertilizers work in FW. tanks :fish9: f/2 is a commercial fertilizer mainly used to grow microalgae in the aquaculture industry with all the vitamins and minerals these would need. It also comes in both a liquid and powdered form.

Cheers


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would think that macro algae has different needs than fresh water plants. but don't quote me on that.


----------



## LindaDe (Aug 13, 2012)

Well the only difference I can see between f/2 and say Sears Cronin recipe is that it has sodium based nitrates rather than potassium based. And it contains a teensy bit of copper, but at such small levels I doubt even my Cherry shrimp would really feel it. I'm considering experimenting just myself but I figured a quick question here first can't hurt.

f/2: http://www.ccap.ac.uk/media/documents/f2.pdf


----------

